# Is the Oppo 93 'overkill'



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

hello,
I'm building a new HT room and the equipment rack is in place.
I have purchased the Yamaha Aventage RX-A2010. I have and will run my Directv box (for NFL football only), Comcast box and future _TBD_ blue ray player thru the receiver. 
I'm going to do all switching and processing thru the yamaha. That being said, would the Oppo 93 with all of its' first rate audio and video processing built in be overkill and not worth the added cost vs a Panny?
The tv will be the Sharp / Elite 70" in the next 60 days. 

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tony,
Could you find an excellent BDP for 1/5th its price? Yes. However, OPPO's are built to last, have some of the best resale values of any AV Brand, the best Customer Service I have ever experienced, and is indeed a fantastic BDP. A corollary to the Customer Service is that when a new Blu-ray Disc comes out that causes playback issues due to Copyright Encryption, OPPO is amazing about releasing Firmware Updates in a quite timely manner. This will be especially important when in the future it is replaced by a new model and unlike many Brands, OPPO will continue to support the 93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Its more than just the processing, my perspective is from owing both Samsung and Panasonic. Oppo improves in any BDP Ive ever owned in that the GUI is top-notch and snappy (Home, Picasa, Netflix and pandora are all the best interface Ive seen yet in a player), the loading mechanism is smooth and fast, the additional outputs are handy, the look is awesome. My receiver doesnt do any video processing, not even up-scaling, so Ill admit I take advantage of the Qdeo that youll likely pass on so I wont comment on the obvious improvements in both audio and video over anything else Ive ever owned.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

NO!!!! See post under Marantz. No such thing as overkill. Just get the Oppo and brag about how good it is.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

The Oppo is one of the best bang for the buck products in audio video .


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It may be overkill if you just want basic performance for Blu Ray in most systems, but I have not seen anyone regret buying it. It is an excellent value considerning all the things it does well.


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you'll love it with that Elite 70"


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

Oppo is great. The only thing really lacking is a single home "OS" that links you to everything like the Sony "PS3" OS that they have installed in all of BD players but the drive is quiet, it plays basically everything under the sun, and DSD over HDMI!


----------



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

"Not if you can afford it" - is my short, simple answer. Mine will be delivered tomorrow; is is my second Oppo. If money is tight, there are plenty of cheaper ones that will do the job - just not as quickly, smoothly, or with as little trouble.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the 93 is my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned by a large margin, I would not advocate it unless your Speakers, AVR/SSP, and Display are of a caliber that you are completely satisfied. Simply put, $500 is a great deal of money for a BDP when you can get a very good one for around $100. That difference is put to far better use upgrading any of the above.

Given that you are happy with the rest of your HT and you own a large amount of DVD's, the OPPO is a truly wonderful choice. I especially love just how quiet it runs and the precision of the Disc Loader which was developed by the Tohei Group of Japan with OPPO.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I own a BDP-93 and if I had to do it over again I'd save the $500 and just use my PS3. The PS3 is just about as good at Blu-Ray playback, almost as good at upscaling DVDs (so is my latest receiver), and has a better Netflix implementation. I'm not trashing the Oppo - it's an outstanding Blu-Ray player but time and technology have caught up with them and their are now plenty of good quality players on the market for far less money. I'm also not happy that the latest firmware downgrades the already so-so media player functions to once again prevent ISO playback. All that said it's still a great Blu-Ray player and if you're playerless and you have a relatively recent near top of the line TV and $500 burning a hole in your pocket it's good option. On the other hand if you just need a competent BD player there are plenty of good ones on the market for less than $200.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

What does overkill mean in AT / AV?  
IMHO its never to much unless you have no idea if you'll be using it to its full capability.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Life is to short to suffer with a cheap Blu-ray player I will take the Oppo every time.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 2 Oppo's and would not consider anything else.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should go with the oppo. You will not regret it. It is a fantastic machine. One of the best purchases I've made!


----------

